# YAHOO!!!! (OT/NT)



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Beavis And Butthead' 2011: Show To Return To MTV In Fall* 

It's about darned time!! I just love these guys!!! One of the few shows that can make me actually belly-laugh. They have that moronic and crude, juvenile male sense of humor that really frakkin' appeals to me!! hehehe


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had heard rumblings of this, glad to hear it is true. 

Beavis and Butthead, along with Jackass, are two of my "outlets" in life.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I am going to throw up








How Repulsive







Good thing there is a waste basket near my computer. Oh wait that is the shredder.


Now Rocky and Bullwinkel were funny







So was Fractured Fair Tails









HE HE HE HEH 

Have a good day Dwight 

JJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Moronic is a good adjective. But why some folks think crude = funny is beyond me. The 3 Stooges managed to be moronic without being crude and the Marx Brothers were clever without being more than slightly risque. Burns & Allen made being a bit dingy brilliant humor. Beavis and Butthead are the 1st grade toilet jokes of humor. 

Badly drawn, badly scripted, unfunny and totally annoying... = a surefire TV hit all over again. 

Better than another show with Paris Hilton? maybe.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Tsk Tsk.... 

Now boys, you can sez ya don't care for it without judging can't ye? Ya jest mite make Ol' Dwight a lock this thread! ha ha 

Me I'm happy with an occassional Suoth Park 

There's just no accounting fer taste... 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, Mik, your missing the point. Your not supposed to laugh WITH the morons, your supposed to laugh AT the morons. Beavis and Butthead are to be laughed at because they are idiots that do stupid things deserving to be laughed at.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

But why some folks think crude = funny is beyond me.Different strokes for different folks, eh Mik?







There is lots of humor in "crude" so long as it's mildly so. But it's true it isn't for everyone.

Tell ya what... you go play with trains and I'll howl over Bevis and Butt-Head. Fair?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Next thing I'll be reading some ya'all didn't like Married With Children


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

BEAVIS AND BUTTHEAD RULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Like Dwight, I can hardly wait..................... A all time classic, and yes, I love the Three Stooges too ! 
A little trivia. Curly, Moe, and Shemp were real brothers.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YEA Allen AKA Mik.

I never found the stooges funny either. Bu that's ok if someone found them funny .

May West, Charlie Mc Carthy, WC Fields, Abbot and Costello, Dean Martin, Tickled my funny bone. Some Marks Brothers. Norm Crosby. 

Laural and Hardy didn't make me laugh.

I find it interesting what makes somepeople laugh and others not.

Mad Mad Mad World....I still laugh at that. Especially when Ethal Mermin slips on the banana Peel .

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 23 Jul 2011 01:59 PM 
YEA Allen AKA Mik.

I never found the stooges funny either. Bu that's ok if someone found them funny .

May West, Charlie Mc Carthy, WC Fields, Abbot and Costello, Dean Martin, Tickled my funny bone. Some Marks Brothers. Norm Crosby. 

Laural and Hardy didn't make me laugh.

I find it interesting what makes somepeople laugh and others not.

Mad Mad Mad World....I still laugh at that. Especially when Ethal Mermin slips on the banana Peel .

JJ 

Now that was funny. Must be our age group I guess J.J.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet JJ liked the Adams Family with Gomez blowing up the trains.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, different strokes for different folks. At the moment I'm finding Colbert a gas. I'm working through a 10 dvd set of the Jack Benny show, too.

Beavis and Butthead ARE funnier than Carrotop - but I'm not sure that says much.

If we really wanna laugh at the actions of complete morons, we can always watch the 112th Congress on c-span, too. The country might be better off if they ALL went into comedy as well.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 23 Jul 2011 01:59 PM 
YEA Allen AKA Mik.



Mad Mad Mad World....I still laugh at that. Especially when Ethal Mermin slips on the banana Peel .

JJ 



Loved that film, this was my favorite part tho!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i415QwSj0Og


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I love Its A Mad Mad Mad World and watch at least three times a year. My favorite bit is still an uncredited Jerry Lewis swerving to run over Tracy's hat in the road. Speaking of Lewis ever seen The Bellboy? Its by far his best movie and something most people who cant stand Lewis find funny. Mostly because he's silent thru the whole movie. Netflix it you wont be dissappointed.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't help but think of the old '60's and '70's adage: 

"You are what you eat." 

Just what are you feeding your mind? 

'Tain't funny!


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I loved watching Bugs, Elmer, Porky, Road Runner and Wyle E. Coyote every Saturday morning with Tweedy, Sylvester, Foghorn Leghorn and Daffy. I always liked Wyle’s Rube Goldberg contraptions trying to catch that Road Runner. Oh yea and that little green alien too. 

Steve


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't help but think of the old '60's and '70's adage: 


"You are what you eat." 


Just what are you feeding your mind? 
'Tain't funny! Remember Star Trek... 

Sulu - "As advanced as you obviously are, and you still play?"
Kirk - "Yes, play Mr. Sulu. The more complex the mind, the greater the need for the simplicity of play."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Jul 2011 06:43 AM 


I can't help but think of the old '60's and '70's adage: 




"You are what you eat." 


Just what are you feeding your mind? 
'Tain't funny! 
Remember Star Trek... 

Sulu - "As advanced as you obviously are, and you still play?"
Kirk - "Yes, play Mr. Sulu. The more complex the mind, the greater the need for the simplicity of play."











Not debating the need to play, any more than I am debating the need to eat. I am, however, debating what you are feeding your mind.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd rather see some reruns of Soap. Now there was a show. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I am, however, debating what you are feeding your mind.It is my mind after all.







I have yet to try any of the moronic acts comitted by B&B. To my mind, they are just good clean fun. You are, of course, entitled to agree or disagree and to take it or leave it as you choose.

I would be far less inclined to watch some of the ultra-violent and bloody slasher crap that today passes for "entertainment."







To me, that's a far worse influence than anything B&B ever did.


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

Whhhaaaat?? Nobody, but NOBODY mentioned Beanie and Cecil the Seasick Sea Serpent????!!!! And who could forget good ol' Capt. Huffinpuff.
Still very much a kid at heart . . . . . . no matter what this says about my age.









Allen B.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By adlereins on 24 Jul 2011 05:28 PM 
Whhhaaaat?? Nobody, but NOBODY mentioned Beanie and Cecil the Seasick Sea Serpent????!!!! And who could forget good ol' Capt. Huffinpuff.
Still very much a kid at heart . . . . . . no matter what this says about my age.









Allen B. 



Hey Allen, we must be about the same age! Roughly 1950-52 right? I was about seven or eight.


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 24 Jul 2011 07:21 PM 

Hey Allen, we must be about the same age! Roughly 1950-52 right? I was about seven or eight.









Purty close Gary. I'll be knocking on 70's door in a couple of months.








Allen B.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was a kid Beanie & Cecil was a cartoon not the puppet show. For a minute I thought you were referring to HR Puffenstuff which was big when I was about that same age. Funny thing is that a local PBS station has been rebroadcasting Puffenstuff on the weekends AM.Talk about a time trip watching those after 40years


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I think B&B might apply to the live steamers more due to the fact that most live steamers are little pyros on the inside.

Case & Point:
How in diamondhead 2010, when the demon loco caught fire, everyone cheered and clapped and watched it burn, most people would of tried to put out the fire


Beavis & Butthead's response:

FIRE FIRE FIRE FIRE - Beavis

This loco caught on fire some other time and the results were the same from the crowd lol

Here is some new footage from 2011 (a lot of it is funny lol) 

New B&B Footage (the jersey shore part is hillarious)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

A few comments..lighthearted I hope. 

Many years ago I was working at Niagara Hobby & Craft MArt in the Buffalo NY area and while not a huge B&B fan I scored a B&B Buffalo Bills shirt. We were allowed to wear "team" jerseys on Sunday when teh bills played so I wore my B&B shirt. One of my co-workers (high inteligence -low common sense) noted that those guy were his future job competition. 

They were teh pre-sursor to the Jack-a$$ series on MTv too right? If you take it as humor it is if you don't it isn't. 

I worked at the local cinemas part time when Natural Born Killers (the movie) came out. That was some funny stuff (& a sad commentary as well). 

Chas


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

One problem i see....are the original writers coming back? I wasn't a huge B&B fan but I watched enough to see that towards the end they were streching to make a show. I liken it to what the Southpark is like now, used to love SP but it seems they are streching now, the jokes are getting old..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just keep the sugar and caffine away from Dwight we dont need any visits from Cornholio.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Just my opinion*................. B&B is just stupid, moronic humor. You can just kick back and enjoy. SP has to throw out the F bomb every 5 seconds, and make fun of everything. Nothing, I mean nothing is sacred. Now I agree that they are equal opportunity picker on'ers. So............if you are conservative you like half of the shows and if you are liberal you like the other half of the shows. But in the end....*IMHO *the language alone gets old and I like comedy to be comedy, not a daily dose of what is going on in the real world set up to upset half of the audience each show.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just keep the sugar and caffine away from Dwight we dont need any visits from Cornholio.Are you threatening me?!?!?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Steve S. on 25 Jul 2011 03:07 PM 
*Just my opinion*................. B&B is just stupid, moronic humor. You can just kick back and enjoy. SP has to throw out the F bomb every 5 seconds, and make fun of everything. Nothing, I mean nothing is sacred. Now I agree that they are equal opportunity picker on'ers. So............if you are conservative you like half of the shows and if you are liberal you like the other half of the shows. But in the end....*IMHO *the language alone gets old and I like comedy to be comedy, not a daily dose of what is going on in the real world set up to upset half of the audience each show.


Steve.....This is how 60% of the population gets it's News. The other 15% gets it from the Daylie show









The last bit don't care


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Steve S. on 25 Jul 2011 03:07 PM 
*Just my opinion*................. B&B is just stupid, moronic humor. You can just kick back and enjoy. SP has to throw out the F bomb every 5 seconds, and make fun of everything. Nothing, I mean nothing is sacred. Now I agree that they are equal opportunity picker on'ers. So............if you are conservative you like half of the shows and if you are liberal you like the other half of the shows. But in the end....*IMHO *the language alone gets old and I like comedy to be comedy, not a daily dose of what is going on in the real world set up to upset half of the audience each show.


Yeah but if you are a thinking moderate you get to chose the best from each side..... though that does decrease the choices










John


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cant wait to see the new B&B......


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Andrew, Loved the demon video! I think you are on to something. 

I'm a big fan of B&B South park and Simpsons. I don't really watch much other TV. I guess I'm still trying to replace Saturday morning cartoons. (which are still available on youtube ! check them out.)


----------

